# If you could do it all over again what expensive web desgin mistakes would you avoid?



## LODclothing (Aug 5, 2010)

So, for all of us fledgling designers out there, for those of you that have your sites up and running: 

What would you do differently with your website if you could wipe the slate clean and start fresh? 
(AKA - are there any expensive mistakes out there that you can help us avoid?)

Thanks
Chris


----------



## dsmithhi (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: If you could do it all over again*



LODclothing said:


> So, for all of us fledgling designers out there, for those of you that have your sites up and running:
> 
> What would you do differently with your website if you could wipe the slate clean and start fresh?
> (AKA - are there any expensive mistakes out there that you can help us avoid?)
> ...


 
I'm sure I'll have this problem but had to comment. Just commented on WEB-SITE Domain Names and how folks that want a specific name. I've tried hard to not focus so much on the one "perfect" domain name. Although it does help, someone almost always has it already. Also make sure that if you see something you think you like. BUY IT CAUSE ITS USUALLY LESS THAN 20 BUCKS. You'll wait and tomorrow it will be in someone elses pocket.  Ask me why I know that. 

Cheers


----------



## zeusprinting (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: If you could do it all over again*

Make sure your site is built on top of a content management system such as Wordpress. You need to easily change content without having to jump into the code. A static site is a dead site.


----------



## LODclothing (Aug 5, 2010)

@dsmithi: so, I have to ask, why do you know that?


----------



## LODclothing (Aug 5, 2010)

@Zeus: I was wondering what the advantage would be with a wordpress site (got a quote for one), so thanks. Makes sense.


----------



## epichouse (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: If you could do it all over again*

I have not really started an online shop before, but I'm quite of a php coder. 

In any sense, if you aren't pro in coding, STAY OUT OF CODING. Just use a CMS that you can download and build your site from there. It will be much easier and you can just set up your site in no time.

Like what our friend @Zeus said above, a static site is really a dead site.

Have you guys heard about Joomla?


----------



## LODclothing (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: If you could do it all over again*

Yes, we have a Joomla site (non-tshirt), but I didn't put it together. Is it non-coder friendly?


----------



## creation_system (Sep 16, 2010)

Be very careful of costs when you start PPC advertising! It's easy to run up a massive bill. Get the convrsion tracking installed before you spend a penny.


----------



## smclean06 (Jul 7, 2010)

When you're looking for domain names DON'T use the website you plan on buying the domain name from. Just type it straight into your address bar and see if it's used.

A lot of domain purchasing sites have it automated so any domains that are searched for THEY purchase, then sell to you for more money.

And yes, I found that out the hard way...more than once.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

smclean06 said:


> When you're looking for domain names DON'T use the website you plan on buying the domain name from. Just type it straight into your address bar and see if it's used.


That will give you inconclusive results, since it's not _that_ uncommon for a domain to be registered without any kind of website set up on it.

The best way to lookup a domain registration is to find a reputable whois service that doesn't pre-register names. It's actually very, *very* rare for registrars to do that, although it does happen.


----------



## biophase (Aug 12, 2007)

smclean06 said:


> When you're looking for domain names DON'T use the website you plan on buying the domain name from. Just type it straight into your address bar and see if it's used.
> 
> A lot of domain purchasing sites have it automated so any domains that are searched for THEY purchase, then sell to you for more money.
> 
> And yes, I found that out the hard way...more than once.



That won't work. Just because there is no site does not mean it's not registered.

Use domainsbot.com to search for domains. It's safe.


----------



## biophase (Aug 12, 2007)

I am not sure what kind of budget you guys are on when it comes to setting up your store. But there is no reason to spend more than $300 on your store.

Wordpress with ecommerce plugins are ok. But you can get professional stores for $300 that will compete with the big boys.


----------



## DLetang (Aug 12, 2010)

biophase said:


> ...you can get professional stores for $300 that will compete with the big boys.


where, exactly?


----------



## biophase (Aug 12, 2007)

DLetang said:


> where, exactly?


Try Interspire, Bigcommerce or CS-Cart.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Don't use a host's "quickie" site that can't be moved to another host so you can change hosts if you ever have problems. If you hire a designer make sure you know how to make basic text changes and are familiar with how to upload (including passwords). Have several backups.


----------



## Playboy4LL23 (Mar 2, 2008)

LODclothing said:


> @Zeus: I was wondering what the advantage would be with a wordpress site (got a quote for one), so thanks. Makes sense.


I have a site that is not built around wordpress so I have to go through a bunch of coding just to post a single blog post and it really is a pain. With a wordpress site its much easier to add content and keep your website fresh.


----------

